# Rational combi setting



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,
I'm looking for advice on the best setting to reheat and semi fry steamed perogies in a Rational oven.
The model of Rational that I have at my disposal is an older version (scc62). 
Used to have a recipe preset in the computer of the Rational to be able to reheat and fry (saute) perogies that have already been steamed, but when it was updated we lost all of our presets. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Luked1281 (Oct 19, 2017)

Vjan said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for advice on the best setting to reheat and semi fry steamed perogies in a Rational oven.
> The model of Rational that I have at my disposal is an older version (scc62).
> Used to have a recipe preset in the computer of the Rational to be able to reheat and fry (saute) perogies that have already been steamed, but when it was updated we lost all of our presets.
> ...


 Either full steam, and wrap the hotel pan well, or use combi no wrap at 320 for probably 5 to 6 minutes.


----------

